# My New 6x2x2 180gal Tank With Sump & 3D Background



## Opulent (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi all,

It's be a very long time since I've posted here, but I've been kept busy with moving to a house with more space, which has given me the opportunity to get 6x2x2 tank I've always wanted 8)

During the setup of the tank, I remembered to grab a few photos here and there, and as the tank is now fully set up and cycled (waiting to pick up new fish next weekend), I thought I'd share the photos of my new tank. Comments, opinions, criticisms, etc. all welcome :wink:

*The Tank*
It's a marine tank built by a UK aquarium builder called ND Aquatics, and the builder was really helpful when I sat down with him to discuss design and alterations to the standard build. The tanks details are as below:

- Display Tank Size: 6ft x 2ft x 2ft (72" x 24" x 24") 680 litres (180 gallons)
- 10mm Pilkington Optiwhite glass
- Sump Size: 50" x 18" x 17"
- Weir with removable combs and pre-drilled inlet and outlet holes
- Custom designed 3D background made by Aquadecor
- 2 x 36" Arcadia Classica Stretch Freshwater LED lights
- Eheim 300w heater
- Jebao DC 12000 return pump
- 13kg of Fluval Biomax ceramic rings
- Fluidised bed with 6 litres of Kaldness K1 media

** Please excuse the quality of these photos - most were taken in poor lighting conditions with a phone camera, when I could remember to take pictures! **

This is a quick picture of the tank in it's place, shortly after I had moved in. The tank was built whilst I was waiting to move and delivered shortly after I moved in, so you can see I had still not unpacked  


Whilst waiting to move, I also had a custom designed 3D background made by Aquadecor. I have to say, that the quality of these backgrounds is astonishing - they look amazing, are well built and they come in individual modules, so you don't need to chop anything to fit it in. The background was based on Aquadecor's A8 model, and I explained that it needed to cover my weir with taking as little internal tank space as possible. Florian at Aquadecor was also very accommodating with my order, and made sure I had all the correct dimensions of the tank and weir for him to make the background.

Here, you can see it all laid out on the floor as it would be in the tank. It came in 10 different pieces, which all fit together like a jigsaw puzzle :thumb: 




Each module is siliconed in to the back wall of the tank (the modules are formed from solid polystyrene blocks and have flat backs). This is the tank with the background all in:




Here you can see the modules covering the weir stop short of the combs:


Once the background was in, I could then move on to figuring out how the plumbing should work. Sorry for the crude quality of these photos!

The fist task was to get the electrics done, so I could install some LED lights in the sump and cupboard compartments (so I could at least see what I was doing  ) I installed several plug socket pattresses and labelled them for all equipment due to be installed.


Next, I worked on the plumbing. All the inlet pipes are 40mm and the return outlet pipe is 25mm. All the joins that won't need taking apart were solvent welded together.


The inlet pipes are on a very slight decline to prevent any trapped bubbles. You can also see I made a platform from sturdy egg crate - this was to allow water to easily flow up through the bags of bio rings, but also serves as a place to put my 300w heater.




Both the main inlet and overflow pipes exit into 4" 150 micron filter socks.




The second chamber was designed to hold K1 media in a fluidised bed.


Once all setup, time to fill it up and test for leaks!! opcorn: These are the final set of photos with everything finished (and slightly better quality pics :wink: )

All electrics fixed, wired up, and tidied.


You can see the speed controller for the Jebao DC return pump - this thing is only on setting 2 (70% of capability) as it really does move the water!












The filter sock holders were very loose hanging on the side, which I wasn't happy about, so I used a tap and die set to thread my own plastic clamping bolts. No idea why Bubble Magus don't already do this... :? 


The full view of the sump setup (the K1 chamber has been modified since this photo and is fluidising very well).


Full view of the tank:




These are the custom inset handles the aquarium builder fitted for me - he had to route the hole, and he's done a perfect job :thumb: 


As the lids are so large (and heavy), I fitted gas struts to make my life easier when cleaning, feeding, etc. Here, you can also see the return pipe setup, which I had the builder drill the hole on the brace bar closes to the weir. This was to ensure that I maintained as much flow as possible with the shortest run from pump to outlet.




Some shots of the background:




Night shots of the tank  




Thanks for viewing! 8)


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

Thats epic. You make my 180 look bad, LOL.

Love the background. This is goign to be a glorious tank.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Very well done, I like that background!! Neat job on laying out the electric devices in the stand, very professional looking.

I'm curious why you have the return pump set up so high in the sump?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The background is georgous.


----------



## Opulent (Jan 20, 2012)

Deeda said:


> Very well done, I like that background!! Neat job on laying out the electric devices in the stand, very professional looking.


Thanks! Never done it to this level before, and it took ages to plan each stage, but glad I took my time in the end 



Deeda said:


> I'm curious why you have the return pump set up so high in the sump?


Well spotted, and there is a valid reason :wink: - it seems that as quiet as the Jebao pump is, even though I sat it on a thin sponge mat, it was rather noisy. I then went and bought an Eheim Universal pump, which are renowned for being dead quiet, and that thing made even more noise :? I then put the Jabao pump back as it was the quieter of the two, but when 'playing' about with the positioning of the pump, I noticed it went very quiet when raised a certain height. I also noticed that the noise increased a lot when close to the chamber walls, so it seems that the sump has some acoustic hot spots, and I had to get a sponge mat to the height you see it, and it's very quiet now.



DJRansome said:


> The background is georgous. Too bad it's glued to the glass and does not allow for filter intakes.


No need for filter intakes - the sump does all that for me. That was always the intention, as I didn't want anything visible in the display tank (except the outlet nozzle). I could have set it up so the return pipe outlet was hidden within the background, and if I did want any filter intakes, then I could have specified this on the background build and he would have made a hollow for the pipes, etc.


----------



## pelphrey (Apr 9, 2014)

Everything about this built is amazing! Can't wait to see it with some fish!


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

Outstanding!


----------



## Manifest (Mar 8, 2015)

Very nice, one of the more professional eye-catching setups.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah that's a nice build there! I have seen a lot backgrounds, but not one like that. Most of you guy's over there go for the Back to Nature ones which are great but that one is very unique. Great job!!

What's going in there? A group of Tropheus would look fantastic


----------



## Opulent (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for all the positive comments 

The stocklist will be comprised of all male large haps and peacocks, including the Venustus in my Avatar (he's about 7" now and desperate for transfer to this tank from my old 4ft tank). I'm hoping to buy the bulk of new fish this weekend, so I'll put them all in at the same time, and hopefully get some follow photos with fish in the tank 

I have seen some amazing tanks with a group of tropheus, and they are very cool fish, but I already have the Venustus, a Dimidiochromis Compressiceps, Auloncara Jacobfreibergi, Protomelas Taeniolatus and Placidochromis Phenochilus ready to transfer.

On that subject, below is my planned stocklist. If anyone can suggest other fish to consider, please let me know before I visit the LFS this weekend:

- Nimbochromis Venustus
- Dimidiochromis Compressiceps
- Auloncara Jacobfreibergi (Otter Point)
- Protomelas Taeniolatus
- Placidochromis Phenochilus (Lupingu)
- Taeniochromis Holotaenia
- Otopharynx Lithobates
- Aulonocara Rubescens 'German Red'
- Aulonocara Maulana 'Bi-Colour 500'
- Placidochromis Johnstoni
- Placidochromis Electra (Likoma)
- Copadichromis Borleyi 'Kadango'
- Aulonocara Stuartgranti 'Blue Neon'
- Protomelas Steveni 'Taiwan Reef'
- Sciaenochromis Fryeri

I may also be interested in some other Haps, such as Buccochromis Rhoadesii or Nototaenia, Cyrtocara Moorii, etc.

What do you think?


----------



## Opulent (Jan 20, 2012)

Quick update - the fish are in, and I took a quick video:


----------



## Bentlegs Taffy (Mar 13, 2015)

Great video, stunning fish and an awesome tank set-up. You must be very happy with it.


----------



## Wanton (Dec 5, 2014)

Woah! Epic build my man! Everything looks so clean and organized, way to make us all look bad! 

I'm over here grunting like Tim "The Tool Man" Taylor.

I know it's not polite to ask, but I guess I'm not polite. Would you mind giving a ballpark figure on what you spent doing this setup? I'm specifically interested in how much that custom background was...I have been researching sumps and think that might be a project I undertake this summer. I would love to get a background going in my tank. Just curious, if you want to share.....


----------



## Opulent (Jan 20, 2012)

Bentlegs Taffy said:


> Great video, stunning fish and an awesome tank set-up. You must be very happy with it.


Thanks! Yes, very happy now, although there's a lot of trial and error with the sump set up, but eventually I found what I was looking for.



Wanton said:


> Woah! Epic build my man! Everything looks so clean and organized, way to make us all look bad!


Thanks - I'm told I'm a little bit 'OCD' with my tidiness, but I think it not only looks better, but it actually makes life easier when everything is well laid out. Well worth the effort :wink:



Wanton said:


> I'm over here grunting like Tim "The Tool Man" Taylor.


To be honest, I think I that's probably what I was like when building and setting it up!



Wanton said:


> I know it's not polite to ask, but I guess I'm not polite. Would you mind giving a ballpark figure on what you spent doing this setup? I'm specifically interested in how much that custom background was...I have been researching sumps and think that might be a project I undertake this summer. I would love to get a background going in my tank. Just curious, if you want to share.....


Not a problem - I can only give you the costs in GBP and you might find that the UK prices are high anyway. The background is in Euros and if you bought one from Aquadecor, then you'd also pay in Euros, so you can make an accurate conversion for that.

The tank with the sump, which has customisations to it (additional sump baffles, positioning, etc.) came to about £1,500 - that's the tank, hood, cabinet and sump in that price. With all the other components (background, lights, pump, pipework, media, etc.) I'd say the whole thing came to approximately £2,500.
The background was €268 which also included the 3 bottom segments and shipping to the UK from Serbia.

I hope that helps, and good luck with your project if you do decide to go with it. :thumb:


----------



## Opulent (Jan 20, 2012)

It's been just over a year now since I got the tank running, so I thought I'd post an update on the fish, with pictures (of course!).

Many of the original fish I bought are still with me, but unfortunately a few have had to go because they were either badly bullied, or were a terror to the other fish. The most disappointing loss was my Venustus, who was my prize fish. I'd had him for over 4 years and grew him since he was a little 2.5" baby. He was, for all that time, a great tank boss as he never went after any fish or caused trouble. He was definitely the boss, but a gently one - until the last few months, when he decided to go on the rampage and took over 3/4 of the tank. All the other fish were crammed into the opposite 1/4 of the tank, and he'd even charge over into the crowd just to terrorise the others :-? So, very reluctantly, I had to give him up. But, I'm hoping to find another smaller one, as good quality as he was and see how that goes.

Anyway, enough talk, here are the pictures of the fish as they are now:


Copadichromis Borleyi


Buccochromis Lepturus


Buccochromis Lepturus - getting bigger and some colour







Buccochromis Lepturus really getting more colour now.






Aulonocara Stuartgranti 'Usisya' variant


Placidochromis Phenochilus 'Tanzania'



Placidochromis Phenochilus speckles are really starting to develop




Aulonocara Maulana 'Bi-Colour 500'




Aulonocara - hybrid of some sort, but a little fish I've had for a couple of years, and quite good looking, so I've kept him 


Aulonocara Rubescens 'German Red'




Sciaenochromis Fryeri



Sciaenochromis Fryeri in a bit of a feisty mood!


My Venustus 


Otopharynx Tetrastigma




Protomelas Taeniolatus


Another Aulonocara Stuartgranti 'Usisya' variant.






Taeniochromis Holotaenia


Protomelas Steveni 'Imperial' (Eastern). This chap had fairly ragged and nipped fins when I got him a few weeks ago, but he's healing nicely.





Aulonocara Stuartgranti 'Ngara'




Baby Champsochromis Caeruleus - he's only about 4" at the moment.




Placidochromis Johnstoni

Comments welcome - good or bad!! :thumb:


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Outstanding! Great job man..

How is the noise level with what you have done? I am in the process of building a sump out of a 55 gallon I have. Defiantly gave me some ideas for mine, been looking for a simple but effective set up sump wise.


----------



## EnemyNSA (Jan 27, 2016)

..... _holycrap._

That's a great setup & beautiful fish!

Makes me feel terrible about my own tank though! That's so well done.

Time to start planning for an epic upgrade I guess.. gotta get the Mrs on-board though!


----------



## Opulent (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks!

@JimA, the noise is very minimal - as the tank is in my living room, I like things silent, and the only sound I can hear is the faint whirring sound of the return pump. Certainly, when the TV is on and the volume is low, I can only hear the TV. Bear in mind that I have porcelain floor tiles, so any sound is amplified as it echoes around the room, so if I had a wood floor or even carpet, you would hear even less.

There are no splashing or running water sounds, as the primary inlet pipe in the weir is completely submerged and therefore flooded, and the ball valve is set to restrict the flow so that the water flowing into the weir at the combs is almost level with the water level in the display tank. This is what allows me to have to splashing or water sounds. Also, the overflow pipe is set at a height so that the water in the weir just trickles into it, so essentially the whole system is balanced between water flowing into the sump and water being pumped back into the display tank.

It's actually much easier to set up like this than it sounds! If you need any advice, I'd be happy to help.

@EnemyNSA, you need to work on the Mrs - it's well worth the effort and you'll be really happy!!


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Opulent said:


> Thanks!
> 
> @JimA, the noise is very minimal - as the tank is in my living room, I like things silent, and the only sound I can hear is the faint whirring sound of the return pump. Certainly, when the TV is on and the volume is low, I can only hear the TV. Bear in mind that I have porcelain floor tiles, so any sound is amplified as it echoes around the room, so if I had a wood floor or even carpet, you would hear even less.
> 
> ...


 Cool and thanks!


----------



## Off_register (Feb 5, 2015)

I forgot how beautiful your tank is Opulent. Your organization and layout is incredible. Great job on the photography. Your tank is so clean and your fish look so healthy! So how is you background holding after all this time?


----------



## Opulent (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks Off_register 8)

Believe it or not, but all the photos I take are from my phone! The background is still all there, although after a year now there's an amount of green algae growth on it. I do occasionally scrub some of it down, but I think it's fine to let it have a natural look to it. I actually preferred it when it was first set up with more of the brown rock colour showing, as in the picture below:



...but, it takes to much time each week to totally clean the background of all algae, so I let it grow and give it the occasional scrubbing. It currently looks like this now:



How is yours? Any photo updates?


----------



## Off_register (Feb 5, 2015)

Well then! I need the phone you have because it takes great pictures . Plus you also have great lighting which helps. I noticed the green algae which is why I asked. It gives the tank a cool vibe with the hint of green! My tank has an algae growth problem as well. The lights are on a good amount of time since I want to look over the tank before and after work therefor the algae growth on the top rocks. I realized using a paint brush works wonders on clearing the algae off the rocks! Strong enough to brush it away but soft enough to not damage the rocks. You should give that a try! If you get a decent sized brush, it wont take long to clean. I saw comments from other people on the Aquadecor facebook about their cichlids chewing holes in the background so I try to clean off the algae when I see my guys start to pick at it. I have an awesome piece of driftwood added (that my catfish love!) but other than that no changes to the tank since I originally posted. Still going strong!


----------



## Opulent (Jan 20, 2012)

Off_register said:


> Well then! I need the phone you have because it takes great pictures .


Samsung Galaxy S6 8)

I have my lights set on a timer from midday to midnight, as those are the hours where I'll most be at home, and I also like to see the tank and fish with the lights on. This could be argued, is too long, and obviously contributes to the algae growth. However, I also have high phosphates from my tap, so I'm fighting a losing battle, which is why I don't fuss too much about the algae, even though I prefer the cleaner look of the background.

I use a car wheel brush, so it's like a giant toothbrush!!! The bristles are about the same density and softness, but even with that, it takes too long to scrub every week when I do my water changes.

Post some more pics of your tank - it'd be good to see how it's aged


----------



## mikeval (Jan 16, 2013)

Love the setup and attention to detail, what do you have in your sump for media in the large middle compartment, looks like some type of bio media in fine mesh bags (look like lumpy pillows), please explain as I am in the planning stages of build out a similar sized sump and was planning on a K1 Kaldnes bed but more the size of your two center compartments together and would like to hear what you used and why for filter media.


----------



## mikeval (Jan 16, 2013)

mikeval said:


> Love the setup and attention to detail, what do you have in your sump for media in the large middle compartment, looks like some type of bio media in fine mesh bags (look like lumpy pillows), please explain as I am in the planning stages of build out a similar sized sump and was planning on a K1 Kaldnes bed but more the size of your two center compartments together and would like to hear what you used and why for filter media.


Never mind read your initial post and see this "13kg of Fluval Biomax ceramic rings"  did you put them in bags for ease of rinsing or is there some other benefit?


----------



## Opulent (Jan 20, 2012)

Mikeval, you're correct - I put the media in the bags for ease of rinsing. The bags also have plastic zippers, so if I need to take the media out, it's really easy to do so.

Although I eventually got my K1 chamber to fluidise nicely, I found that the noise associated with it was too much. This was the 'click-clacking' noise of the K1 knocking into itself and the sump walls. In the end, I removed the K1 and just kept the ceramic media which is still easily enough for my current bioload. In the empty chamber, I've now got a submersible pond UV steriliser.

I'd be interested to see how you get on with your sump design, and if you need any other advice, just ask!


----------



## jpbdh4 (Feb 28, 2016)

That setup/ tank is super bad. I have tank envy. Well done.


----------



## mikeval (Jan 16, 2013)

Opulent said:


> Mikeval, you're correct - I put the media in the bags for ease of rinsing. The bags also have plastic zippers, so if I need to take the media out, it's really easy to do so.
> 
> Although I eventually got my K1 chamber to fluidise nicely, I found that the noise associated with it was too much. This was the 'click-clacking' noise of the K1 knocking into itself and the sump walls. In the end, I removed the K1 and just kept the ceramic media which is still easily enough for my current bioload. In the empty chamber, I've now got a submersible pond UV steriliser.
> 
> I'd be interested to see how you get on with your sump design, and if you need any other advice, just ask!


Thanks for the input on the K1 I had heard that but one of your comments early on was how quiet your sump was so I was hopeful.

I am a long time Cichlid/fish keeper that took a three year hiatus to try my hand at a SW reef tank. huge learning curve and I was successful but sooo much work to maintain a 180 gallon reef so getting back to my roots.
I was looking to take some of what I learned mostly the drilled tank, lighting and sump parts of reef and apply to a 150G planted Tang tank I am going to setup and I see it is quite common now with lots of different configs. 
The fluidized K1 seems like a great idea in filtering but the noise had me concerned and you confirmed, I am actually thinking of building out a cellar sump putting a trickle type filter over and feeding a food safe 55 gallon barrel with the top cut off and have that setup with around 40 gallons worth of water/K1. This barrel would be drilled with a bulkhead and drain near the top feeding a traditional sump containing return pump, additional bio filter media, maybe a fuge, water change system and dosers for fertilizer/CO2 for the plants. Plan B would be to keep it simple and put the return pump in the bottom of the barrel but I am concerned with too many air bubbles making it up into the display and affecting the performance of the return pump. I have a few things I could do to minimize bubbles into the pump and just need to do some testing.

I have at least 5 months to get this all worked out as we are in the middle of a home remodel. Other things I need to work out are 3D background or just painted black, I love the look like yours it adds so much interest and depth but it seems to take so much room. I also have to figure out what I want my rockscape to look like, I have this beautiful piece of reef rock I wanted to use that has a 10" base that rises to a huge shelf almost 21" across that would have given even more possibilities for scapes for different types of fish but the more tanks I look at I am thinking going more natural now and selling off that piece which would be such a shame.


----------



## Fish Jerk (Mar 9, 2016)

mikeval said:


> Opulent said:
> 
> 
> > Mikeval, you're correct - I put the media in the bags for ease of rinsing. The bags also have plastic zippers, so if I need to take the media out, it's really easy to do so.
> ...


http://americanaquariumproducts.com/Flu ... ilter.html

Fluidized sand bed is kind of the same concept. Plus it won't take up space in your sump so you can still put other stuff in it. Doing it in a barrel sounds like a neat idea. I would love to have something like that if it worked but I am not 100% on how to do it and make sure it actually works. And since the barrel is not see through it would be hard to troubleshoot.

For me a sump is somewhat of a problem because my tanks are resting on a big granite counter thing that is almost impossible to move and has no space underneath it. Was perfect, until I started to think I should get a sump.


----------



## Opulent (Jan 20, 2012)

jpbdh4 said:


> That setup/ tank is super bad. I have tank envy. Well done.


Thanks!  It doesn't really matter what you have, there's always another tank out there you wish was yours - there are some tanks I've seen and I say the same as you. I am really happy with my tank, however, so I've reached a happy place.



mikeval said:


> Thanks for the input on the K1 I had heard that but one of your comments early on was how quiet your sump was so I was hopeful.


Unfortunately, the tank is so quiet because I did away with the K1 setup. Otherwise, it's an excellent and proven media.

For the rest of your plans, you will have a more complex setup than mine, as you are talking about it being a planted tank with CO2, etc. as well as possibly having the sump in the basement. I guess it all depends on how far you're prepared to go to get the tank you want. For me, the sump design was deliberately simple to ease maintenance, and yet it's still so effective at mechanical and biological filtration.

Having seen some really impressive 3D backgrounds, I decided I had to have one and I've never regretted it. You say it takes up so much room, but in actual fact it takes up relatively little. There are some examples I've seen where as much as half the depth of the tank is taken up, but in my case, it projects less than a quarter of my tank's depth. Perhaps it's the angles of my photos which make it look like it takes up more room? Don't forget that the background surrounds my weir, but even at this part, it still projects less than half the tank's depth. If you like the idea of a 3D background, I'd say go for it.



Fish Jerk said:


> Fluidized sand bed is kind of the same concept. Plus it won't take up space in your sump so you can still put other stuff in it.


Looks like a pellet reactor - one of my friends who has a reef tank suggested I look at using a pellet reactor with sand, when I was talking to him about removing the K1 because of the noise. That sand filter you posted a link to looks like a good idea.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Just found this thread. Searched Aquadecor on the forum and this popped up.

Incredible job, for sure. Hard to believe those photos are from your phone. Fish look robust, healthy and beautiful.


----------



## Opulent (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks Iggy. The background really is a work of art, and I know others have used Aquadecor and all say the same about the quality and realistic look of them.

Not much has changed with the stocklist; a few had to go and a few additions have been added, but otherwise all the fish are still with me and just grown! The Buccochromis is a good 11" now and is still maturing 

I really ought to take some updated photos and post them.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Opulent said:


> I really ought to take some updated photos and post them.


Agreed


----------



## Opulent (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorry I didn't upload any new photos for such a long time, but I've been a bit busy and not had a good opportunity to take some snaps of the fish. However, as promised, I have taken a few photos but I only really took one of each of the fish which is either a new addition, or has changed since the last set of photos.

Anyway, here are the photos...


Exochochromis Anagenys. This is a new addition - had him for a few months now, and he's starting to get a blue sheen around the face and body. He's about 5".


Aulonacara Stuartgranti 'Blue Neon' (Undu Reef, I believe). This was a new addition about 6 months ago, but he had very little colour and was always hidden in a little crevice on the background. Suddenly in the last month, he's grown and burst into colour.


Aulonocara Stuartgranti 'Usisya'. This one's colours have really developed since the last photos.


Placidochromis Electra. He's new, and is showing some promise of being a nice example. He's not dominant, so he's not always showing his black colours like this - usually when it's feeding time!!


Protomelas Steveni 'Taiwan Reef'. This is a replacement fish, which I've had for about 6 months. He had little colour to start, but has grown so quickly and his colours have really come through. He's about 6".


Aulonocara Stuartgranti 'Ngara'. This is the same one from previous photos, but his colours have changed a little, with the body showing a more orange tint than before.


Champsochromis Caeruleus. He's the same as in the previous photos, but he's grown a fair bit and his colours are starting to develop a lot more. His fins have also extended quite a bit since the last photos. Currently about 7".


Placidochromis Phenochilus. Also the same fish as the older photos, but now you can see how much more his speckles have come through and the black vertical bands are almost not visible now. He hasn't grown much at all though and is only about 4.5" 


Buccochromis Lepturus. This is the same guy as in the older photos, but his colours have deepened since. I'm curious to see how else his colour might change. He's not grown too much since the last photos.


The Tank. Now 2 years old, the background has really become part of the eco-system with the algae growth. I do scrub this each week with my cleaning / water changes, but the algae is really embedded and looks like it's there to stay.

Comments welcome!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice update and the fish are looking fantastic!! It's always nice to see how things are progressing after a year or two. Thanks for the update!


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Awesome setup ... it's a living work of art ... :thumb:


----------



## flamesfan255 (Aug 26, 2014)

Opulent said:


> Sorry I didn't upload any new photos for such a long time, but I've been a bit busy and not had a good opportunity to take some snaps of the fish. However, as promised, I have taken a few photos but I only really took one of each of the fish which is either a new addition, or has changed since the last set of photos.
> 
> Anyway, here are the photos...
> 
> ...


Hey your tank is incredible, what changes to your stock did you make. I had your stock written down. What didn't didn't work from your original stock??

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Opulent (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for the compliment 

Regarding the changes I've made to the stock, from what I can remember, I've...

Removed:
- Aulonocara Jacobfreibergi
- Copadichromis Borlyi
- Taeniochromis Holotaenia

Replaced:
- Nimbochromis Venustus
- Dimidiochromis Compressiceps
- Protomelas Steveni 'Taiwan Reef'

Added:
- Exochochromis Anagenys
- Protomelas Steveni 'Eastern'
- Champsochromis Caeruleus
- Placidochromis Electra

As far as what didn't work from the original stock, that's something which is only related to my tank and my luck (or not). I would say that if you wanted to go with my stock list (providing you can get those fish), then just do it. My experience has shown that providing you're sensible and stick with matching Haps and Peacocks, which is known to work, then the rest is just down to luck.

For the most part, the fish have been fine and grown up together for enough time to let them establish their pecking order. Obviously, I've had to intervene as certain stages, as you can see from those I've mentioned have been changed. Really, you've just got to be prepared to swap out or remove a fish who is either being badly bullied, or they are a bully themselves. It's not easy sometimes, but you have to do it. Take my Venustus for example - I had him as my first African Cichlid, when he was about 2.5" and had him for about 4 years in total. When I moved him into the new tank, along with all the other new arrivals, he was fine for about the first 6 months, then he decided to be an all-out dominant fish and had the rest of the fish cornered into 1/4 of the tank. As much as it pained me, having cared for, spent time and money growing that fish, he wasn't working in my tank so I reluctantly had to sell him. I've replaced him with another Venustus who is growing well and settled, but it just goes to show that you can't tell with any fish.

Just pick the Haps and Peacocks you like, and be prepared to swap or remove any problem fish.


----------



## Trademark (Dec 31, 2016)

WOW!!!


----------



## Pdxmonkeyboy (Oct 17, 2016)

spectacular tank!!

I'm looking for a bigger house as well.. going to build an 8' 300 gallon for all my males


----------



## flamesfan255 (Aug 26, 2014)

Opulent said:


> Thanks for the compliment
> 
> Regarding the changes I've made to the stock, from what I can remember, I've...
> 
> ...


I appreciate the response. Yeah I took your list and tweaked it a bit to what available around here. Hope to continue seeing updates on your tank!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Amazing photos! So clear. Fish look fantastic. Thanks for updating.


----------

